# how do i see survey answers a guest wrote about me?



## bash (Jul 9, 2022)

last week, i had a great guest experience! i had to call another store for her to see if they had an item in stock that we didn’t have, she was really patient and cooperative! she had me write my name on a receipt so she can do that feedback survey, but i was wondering if i can see what she said about me? im curious lol


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 10, 2022)

No, at least in my store, we are not allowed to see the actual survey comments, and for that matter we aren't really informed how many surveys have come in under our TM number.  This secrecy doesn't provide much motivation for a TM like me to keep asking for surveys.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jul 10, 2022)

Stay under the radar.  Offer exemplary service and you could still get thrown under the bus.  Never think anyone "had" you give your name.  If you did you volunteered it.


----------



## Jayunderscore (Jul 10, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> No, at least in my store, we are not allowed to see the actual survey comments, and for that matter we aren't really informed how many surveys have come in under our TM number.  This secrecy doesn't provide much motivation for a TM like me to keep asking for surveys.


There really isn't much "secrecy" to surveys, they're mostly boring. The software also doesn't have a way to tabulating based on TM number.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jul 13, 2022)

If a guest calls out a TM for great service on a survey, the S&E TLs may see it. They should be passing that on to other leaders for recognition or even calling it out on the walkie. We post ours in TMSC. I would ask a front end lead. At worst, you're letting people know that you did well for a guest, can't hurt. Also, the guest might have just not taken the survey.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 3, 2022)

NotCynicalYet said:


> If a guest calls out a TM for great service on a survey, the S&E TLs may see it. They should be passing that on to other leaders for recognition or even calling it out on the walkie. We post ours in TMSC. I would ask a front end lead. At worst, you're letting people know that you did well for a guest, can't hurt. Also, the guest might have just not taken the survey.


When possible -- i.e. when we're not facing a terrifyingly long line -- I try to mention the survey to the guest at the end of the sale, circle the survey log-in and write my name.  On very rare occasions, the guest will mention me by name.  I'm told occasionally by my TLs and even our SD that I am getting good survey responses.  I just wish there was some meaningful, authentic rewards for the times when I'm told that I've received good survey feedback.


----------

